# HELP! JD Swather trouble



## koboss (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a 3430 swather with a 300 twin knife 14' head on it and this yr it seems to wrap hay around the rolls i dont know why it is very frustrating ive tried to open the rolls and it wraps, close em down and wraps i just dont know what to do .

please help me and give me some ideas if you know about why it would be wraping?

thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

koboss said:


> I have a 3430 swather with a 300 twin knife 14' head on it and this yr it seems to wrap hay around the rolls i dont know why it is very frustrating ive tried to open the rolls and it wraps, close em down and wraps i just dont know what to do .
> 
> please help me and give me some ideas if you know about why it would be wraping?
> 
> thanks


Do you have any pictures of this?


----------



## Swampy (Jul 18, 2008)

In case you don't see it...

http://www.tractorforum.com/f292/3430-swather-conversion-10996/


----------

